# Error message: Reverse gear not available And ACC and ESC are not available Golf r mk7 2015.



## Mk7 golf r 2015 (Jan 3, 2021)

Hey I own a vw golf r 2015 mk7. Car has a downpipe, custom stage 2, res delete, KN air filtler and other small upgrades, plus it has 150k miles on it. Recently i was traveling with my family and sometimes we drived fast but still let the car cool down by driving 100 kmh peacfully. we were going 100 and were in race mode, tried to go full throttle when suddenly the gear changed it self and i couldnt change it back. Then 2 errors came. ACC and smthing else (i dont remember what it was) are not available and Error message: Reverse gear not available. the car started changing gears so we stopped. Turned it off and on. Errors went away so i kindly pressed the gas. It was changing gears weirdly and it changed from 1st to 2nd and then samething but i could still drive it just wouldnt show gears and i could only drive in 2nd so we stopped at a safe place. I let the car cool down for like 7-8 min because a woman wanted to go to the toilet and i couldnt wait more. i could move and it went till 3rd gear and when it tried to change to 4th the 2 messages came up again. I still could drive in 3rd gear but couldnt change the gears. So i drove 40km at a speed of 50-60 kmh. When i had to stop at the red light and then move at the green light it couldnt change gears so i had to stop turn of the car and turn it on again. It went to 3rd gear and then same thing but could drive. Anyone now whats the problem? happened today. Changed the gearbox oil 10k km ago and do it frequently plus take good care of the car itself.


----------



## greenmile1992 (May 13, 2021)

Possible the dsg fluid level is not correct ?


----------



## SpANGlEs (May 19, 2021)

I'm also facing the same issue. Need to resolve it soon!


----------



## hafiz gti (May 30, 2021)

hi did you solved you problem yet? it’s s like same issue like your car.


----------

